# is it possible to make the zap gun for duck hunt work on a flat screen?



## placebooooo (Jan 22, 2014)

The title says it all. I heard rumors, but never new if they were really true or not. I just got a nes system but have no games. I am currently wondering what to buy and what not to buy. I came across duck hunt but I heard that the gun doesnt work with a flat screen tv. If this is true, is there any sort of workaround or something?


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jan 22, 2014)

No you can't use duck hunt with an LCD or Plasma TV, I've done tons of net searching for a workaround and found nothing. I ended up hooking it up to an old tv for awhile until I got sick of playing it. The second best way to play Duck Hunt is to use a Wii with Tantrics SNES emulator and turn your controller to the zapper and it gives you crossairs on the screen to kill some ducks.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 22, 2014)

Is relevant enough


----------

